# Tomato Leaf



## perfectsoap (Jan 19, 2008)

I got my order from Bramble Berry today! 
They sent me a free sample ounce of "Tomato Leaf" and guess what it smells like???
Tomato Leaf! I would have never ordered this, but WOW it is like being in the garden picking tomato's and that smell you have from the tomato plant! 
I made some M&P and the scent carries through great!
Jeff


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll have to try mine out.  I got some from Rustic Escentuals, but haven't soaped it yet.


----------



## brian0523 (Jan 19, 2008)

I also got the Tomato Leaf from BB....I LOVE IT!  I'm going to make a tomato soap this spring.  Can't wait!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 19, 2008)

I had tomato raspberry leaf from sweetcakes (I think) about 5 years ago & it was great. Who would have thought right?


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 19, 2008)

You could use it to make a nice tomato basil soap with scent. Use it in your normal recipe and add some finely chopped sun dried tomatoes and some finely chopped dried basil leaves for exfoliation.  BB has nice products.


----------

